# ******* Cinemas



## gunner1198 (Jul 29, 2012)

Recently purchased my first home, not exactly what I wanted to do but I had to move for work. I had already purchased my equipment for a home theater from scratch I was going to build, so I decided to to put it to good use on a budget. 

Equipment:
BenQ w7000
Onkyo HT-S9400THX 7.1
PS3 and Xbox 360
Screen is painted BW with SW Unique Gray

Done on an extremely small budget. Its finished for now, in a few year when I can transfer back to my home town and build my dream house I'll put a little more effort into it.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Doesn't look ******* to me... I expected to see extensive use of duct tape. Looks like a nice budget setup to me.  You might want to hide your wires a little better so no one trips though.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah where's the duct tape. I would just keep the lights off and volume cranked. Looks like a great start most of us are always updating till someone makes us stop. I am thinking dual subs currently,waiting for a good deal on some used subs not any good at DIY.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Duck tape??? , where are the dogs, I got a pit bull & lab whatching my stuff. Seems they're kida serious when it comes to HT....so come on over if you feel up to it!!!


----------



## gunner1198 (Jul 29, 2012)

I guess I've gotten too citified, duct tape would have been a better way to hang those curtains rather than those wall hangers with the two sided tape. No dogs to run around cause I live in a development and don't have a porch for them to sleep under :bigsmile:


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Jack! (in my best Uncle Si voice) It ain't ******* unless you have a RealTree couch in there.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Not *******, Ratchet, or Ghetto at all. Much better
than my temporary apartment theater, which consisted
of a DVD player, connected to a computer monitor, 2 cheap
Altec Lansing speakers, stacked on top of some UHaul
boxes!

If possible, I would paint the walls and ceiling to reduce
reflected light hitting the screen. In addition, possibly adding
some matte black framing around the screen area for additional
contrast.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks good to me. Only thing to fix as was mentioned earlier is to get all the wires neatly packed so not to have someone accidentally trip over them as well as having a clean presentation look.  Good work!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

mpompey said:


> Not *******, Ratchet, or Ghetto at all. Much better
> than my temporary apartment theater, which consisted
> of a DVD player, connected to a computer monitor, 2 cheap
> Altec Lansing speakers, stacked on top of some UHaul
> ...


On my first HT setup... I went to a fabric store and bought some black material and made the entire wall behind the screen black, and came out the side about 4' of black.


----------



## gunner1198 (Jul 29, 2012)

mpompey said:


> Not *******, Ratchet, or Ghetto at all. Much better
> than my temporary apartment theater, which consisted
> of a DVD player, connected to a computer monitor, 2 cheap
> Altec Lansing speakers, stacked on top of some UHaul
> ...


I will probably go with some sort of framing, I'm just afraid right now that if I put something that is level on the the wall I'll see how far off level my projector is. As for reflected light, that and the acoustics are the reasoning behind the curtains. I don't know how much further I'll go, due to reselling in a few years. Worst part so far has been that I have to turn the sub down and put it on Styrofoam, to isolate it from the concrete floor because apparently I'm vibrating the neighbors (the joys of attached housing)


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

gunner1198 said:


> I will probably go with some sort of framing, I'm just afraid right now that if I put something that is level on the the wall I'll see how far off level my projector is. As for reflected light, that and the acoustics are the reasoning behind the curtains. I don't know how much further I'll go, due to reselling in a few years. Worst part so far has been that I have to turn the sub down and put it on Styrofoam, to isolate it from the concrete floor because apparently I'm vibrating the neighbors (the joys of attached housing)


When I did my walls black I lived in a apartment... You can just get the fabric and some fir stripping. Paint the fir stripping black, temporarily tape the material to the wall and then put the fir stripping up next to the ceiling. Then you use a few thin nails to hold it all in place. You can then stretch it to the fabric to the floor trim and tack it to the wall. 

When you go to move it can easily be removed and the holes will be very small. :T


----------



## fixr (Aug 14, 2013)

(in my best jeff foxworthy voice)
If youuUUUuuuuu, have a projector, that's proped up on beer cans, and the screen is 1 of your wife's house dress' duct taped to the side of your trailer, thennnnnnnn, 

......you might be a *******


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I think you did a bang-up job for something you threw together as a temporary solution - much better than watching on a TV using only the TV speakers!


----------

